# VL470M - 47" vizio LCD TV issue



## sidewing08 (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello,

Im having an issue with my TV. a couple of weeks ago, at random the tv display went white washed (it makes a noise that sounds like a single static electricity pop when it happens). i can still make out probably 20% of whats being displayed, the rest looks like a light grey overlay.. over the next 3 to 15 minutes it will slowly work its way back to normal. ive noticed that if the tv is turned off, then back on if the white area is around the outside, it will still have an image of what was on the TV burned into the white. once it goes back to normal after a few mintues everything is fine. 

I am a service/electrical technician and have a degree in electrical engineering. here is what i have done so far:

i didn't think it was a power board issue, but on this TV the inverter board is built into the power board. so i ordered one off of ebay and tried that one, same thing. on my board there is visually nothing that looks off. i do board level compoent repair all day at work so i know what things are supposed to look like. i do not have a schematic so i cannot really troubleshoot anything.

so the new powerboard/inverter board did nothing, so i thought possibly the main board was going out, i ordered a main board from searsparts, and nothing changed. same issue. these are the only 2 boards inside the unit. another thought i had was it could be the backlight failing, but i cannot locate it, i see 2 small boards on the top of the TV not sure what they do but i cannot get to them very easily without seperating the display panel. 

i see the backlight on vizparts and the 2 wires coming from the main board that look like they match the image go in between the panel as well.. so im assuming the backlight is connected to the panel itself.

anyone have any thoughts or ideas what could be going wrong with my TV? im at the point that im thinking i just ride it out until it finally dies. cannot afford a new set right now. im willing to attempt a backlight fix its just i do not know where they are located and how to properly seperate to get inside the panel. it looks like (from the image on vizparts) its just 2 small boards with a white connector plug per.

any help at all is greatly appreciated.

thanks.


----------

